# Newbie Worldmark renting/exchanging questions



## axplayer (May 22, 2007)

I'm about to scrap my idea of buying fixed weeks per my previous post.  I have 2 sets of questions:

1.  If I buy 5-6K Worldmark points and rent more points from others, can someone quickly explain the rules for book travel?  Say I have 5K points and want to rent 10K more that expire 5/31.  I would obviously need to book travel, to use the 15K points, before 5/31.  But what is this 13 month thing I read about?  I've been searching the forums for a couple hours now.

2.  How does it work trading with RCI or II?  I assume I have to join one or other?  Would exchange fees be involved too?  I live out of the west, so the pickins' are slim Worldmark-wise.  Can someone summarize the costs!

Thanks!


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 22, 2007)

The expiration date of WM credits is the date by which they need to be booked in a reservation.  You can book them on May 30 in a reservation all the way until June 30, 2008.  If you don't book them by June 1, they will evaporate.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 22, 2007)

In WorldMark, you can use either II or RCI.   You just need to sign up for a membership and pay their annual fee and exchange fees.

To exchange week, you can either make a deposit, but it's better to just use a request first exchange.  In II, you can search with your WorldMark.  When you see something you want, you confirm the exchange and your credits will be automatically deducted within about 3 weeks.  If you have expiring credits, that won't work unless you park the reservation and then call owner services to have them cancel that reservation and use the credits for the II exchange.

In RCI, you call the RCI line for WorldMark owners and then ask for an exchange.  If it's available you can confirm it on the spot and your credits will be deducted from your account like for II.


----------



## Judy (May 23, 2007)

The whole booking and exchanging thing with Worldmark is just complicated enough that I don't think you'd be well served by a quick explanation.  Go to http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/  and download Worldmark's "Basic Education Handbook."  When you've had time to read it, come back here and ask more questions.  Another excellent source of information about how Worldmark works is www.wmowners.com


----------



## spatenfloot (May 23, 2007)

To exchange with RCI or Interval, you'd have to pay a membership fee and also an exchange fee whenever you trade. I'd recommend Interval over RCI. Worldmark members can get 2 years for $84. That would give you access to many nice resorts including the Marriots. Plus I like their search first option.


----------



## roadsister (May 23, 2007)

In trying to decide which exchange company to join, a couple of things to consider:

1.  What area will you be looking to exchange to?  Some areas RCI has a lot of resorts, some II.

2.  With II they give you a float week to shop with, with RCI you can to call all the time.


----------



## teepeeca (May 23, 2007)

*Roadsister*

I'm sending you a "pm"

Tony


----------



## grs (May 24, 2007)

How many Worldmark points do you trade for a week with RCI/II thanks?


----------



## luv_maui (May 26, 2007)

grs said:


> How many Worldmark points do you trade for a week with RCI/II thanks?




As a baseline, a 2 bedroom in red season costs 10,000 points.  Bigger units cost more, smaller units cost less, offseason (nonred) also costs less points.  Exchanges during flexchange (59 days or less prior to arrival) only cost 4,000 points regardless of unit size or season.


----------

